# Boots



## 412jason (Jun 14, 2013)

anyone have a recommendations in regards to chainsaw protective boots. I cant take these rubber boots another day! 

J


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think any of the "protective" boots breath all that well if that's what your concerned about. I prefer just plain old leather, use the farmer calks when I know I'm going to be in mud or extra wet conditions, (swamp logging is frowned on here...). Otherwise I just make sure not to cut my foot off. Steel toes make a decent compromise.


----------



## slowp (Jun 14, 2013)

Steel toes make for heavy feet. Those folks who walk a lot wear plain leather boots in the drier season.


----------



## bustedup (Jun 14, 2013)

Boots are like everything else in life ....a personal preference lol and it also depends how deep ya pockets are too


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 14, 2013)

Whatever you buy, drop the coin on some GORE TEX membrane boots. Trust me here.


----------



## scottmphoto (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a pair of the rubber Husky chainsaw boots. I really hate to wear them but I got certified through the Boy Scouts of America to be able to use a chainsaw on Scout activities and I "have" to have them. 99.9% of the time, I just wear a good leather steel toe boot and try REALLY hard to not cut my foot off.


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Jun 15, 2013)

Check out Labonville I have a couple of pair and really like them. they're made in the USA too!

Labonville Kevlar 2" High Heel Chainsaw Safety Steel Box Toe Boot *Made In The USA* - 24128


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 15, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Whatever you buy, drop the coin on some GORE TEX membrane boots. Trust me here.



O T. Your a great guy and I have a ton of respect for you. But I couldn't Disagree more. I've yet to see a pair of gore Tex boots that can hold up to a pair of best boots. 
I have yet to see the economy in going cheap on boots. 

Get Vibergs!!!!!
Barring Vibergs
then Buffalo's, Whites, Hawthorne, Wesco, or if you r rolling in the dough Kuelien. 

I personally like the Viking rubber corks for wet wet wet conditions. They are a stronger boot than XTra Tuff corks.


----------



## bustedup (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree tramp .....gore-tex or any of the other waterproof membranes don't hold up well they ok till the membrane splits which it will .....it good for walking boots but they don't go thru the rigors of work.


OP buy good quality leather caulks .....oil em regularly and grease em ......if ya want gore- tex then buy liners they cheaper and when they split they easily replaced imo


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 15, 2013)

just remember that gor tex will be hot if you cut in hot weather. even uninsulated gor tex is hotter than plain leather. you my find, if ya go with unlined ya may need a narrow width.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 16, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> O T. Your a great guy and I have a ton of respect for you. But I couldn't Disagree more. I've yet to see a pair of gore Tex boots that can hold up to a pair of best boots.
> I have yet to see the economy in going cheap on boots.
> 
> Get Vibergs!!!!!
> ...




Yep-Vibergs. I'll never own anything else.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 16, 2013)

As far as the most economical cork shoes around I would say my Viberg 105 T s are right up there. Having almost completed my 35 th month in them and as I paid 340$ for them new in 2003 . That puts their cost at 3$ 40 ¢ a month. Not counting replaced screw ins or boot grease which would be the same regardless the brand. 
That is cheap traction and comfort.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibergs.... yeah... been pretty happy with the Hoffman retreads... but I might have to get me some custom whites next new pair, always wanted a pair of custom boots... and the viberg customs are not cheap... 

(I hate walking on gravel with earplugs in and calks on... reminds me of bad things...)


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2013)

slowp said:


> Steel toes make for heavy feet. Those folks who walk a lot wear plain leather boots in the drier season.




Slowp ; how r your Kuliens holding up??


----------



## redprospector (Jun 17, 2013)

412jason said:


> anyone have a recommendations in regards to chainsaw protective boots. I cant take these rubber boots another day!
> 
> J



Asking for recomendations on what boot to buy is as bad as asking what brand of chainsaw to buy. However many different brands there are is about how many different answers you'll get.
For quality boots just remember the first rule of business. You don't always get what you pay for, but you'll always pay for what you get.
That being said, I try to keep myself in pretty good boots. My last pair of White's didn't live up to my expectations. My last pair of Wesco's was a disapointment as well. I bought a pair of Red Dawgs from Bailey's a couple of months ago. :msp_unsure: They are the hardest boots to break in I've had in the last 20 years. :msp_scared: We'll see how they hold up, but I don't think I'd be willing to go through the break in again.

As far as chainsaw protection goes...the best protection you can utilize is between your ears, not on your feet. :msp_thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not gonna say that saw protection is a bad idea in boots. But considering I have thousands of hours with a screaming razor sharp chainsaw in my hands and only less than 2% of that time with boots with cut protection on my feet. I don't think it totally necessary. 
Getting cut is mostly caused by your brain not being imediatly on task. . Most all injuries and deaths in the brush are caused from that. 

If you. 1, keep your brain immediately on task, 2, watch your tip, 3, watch your footing then the cuts and injuries are almost non existant. 
A good quality pair of leather corks that fit right and are well maintained go a long way toward your feet being comfortable. Which helps with 2 of those.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 18, 2013)

Like Red said- the Red Dawgs are ##### to break in, but I'm liking them. I wore the Madsen branded Whites last summer. They were built like a tank, but they were heavy. Both can be had in the mid $200 range. I haven't gotten to the point of tossing $400 on boots...yet.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Like Red said- the Red Dawgs are ##### to break in, but I'm liking them. I wore the Madsen branded Whites last summer. They were built like a tank, but they were heavy. Both can be had in the mid $200 range. I haven't gotten to the point of tossing $400 on boots...yet.



Aw c'mon Bob, everybody knows that loggers are just rolling in money. Get yourself some Kuliens. 


Back on topic...I've had good luck with Wesco calks for everyday wear and the orange Viking calks for when it's wet, muddy, or cold.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Aw c'mon Bob, everybody knows that loggers are just rolling in money. Get yourself some Kuliens.
> 
> 
> Back on topic...I've had good luck with Wesco calks for everyday wear and the orange Viking calks for when it's wet, muddy, or cold.



Well I know you boys out west are swimming in cash, but around here we gotta watch the bottom line! :msp_cool: 

What do you think about the Red Dawgs? Thought ya had a pair while waitin on yer Wescos.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Well I know you boys out west are swimming in cash, but around here we gotta watch the bottom line! :msp_cool:
> 
> What do you think about the Red Dawgs? Thought ya had a pair while waitin on yer Wescos.



Yup, we're raking it in. There's just a ton of money in logging out here. I'm still looking for it but I know it's around here somewhere. I think most of it's at the Cat dealer...and the tax office, and the insurance company, and the fuel dealer, and... :msp_mad:

I did have a pair of Bailey's. I wore them for a couple of months while the Wescos were being built. I didn't take any special care of them because I knew I'd be dumping them when the Wescos were ready.

I was surprised by the quality. For a "cheap" boot they're well made...good heavy leather, stitching that didn't come unraveled, and the calks themselves stayed tight. Some guy in Oregon has them now and last I heard they're still going strong.

I didn't have any trouble breaking them in but maybe my feet aren't as delicate as Andy's.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 19, 2013)

My feet are pretty dog gone delicate. My right foot has been run over by one of those little hard tired warehouse forklifts.....twice. :msp_scared:
It gives new meaning to the term "hammer toe'd". 
Other than that I'm pretty nor.....no, on second thought I guess I'm not normal at all.

The Red Dawgs that were hard to break in have Vibram sole's. I bougt a pair of their corks last year, and they weren't bad to break in at all. Soaked them in water, wore them dry on the hill, good to go. These Vibram soled boot's are a different story though, I soaked them in water, wore them dry. Soaked them again the next day and wore them dry again. Did it one more time and then went back to an old pair of White's for a couple of day's to let my delicate little feet heal up for a couple of day's. Soaked them and wore them dry one more time, and oiled the crap out of them, then I greased them. They were heading my way by then, after a couple more days they started feeling ok. Now they feel pretty good, but it would have been worth the extra $200 to not be that miserable. We'll see how long they last.

Andy


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had a pair of the Red Dawg vibrams for several years. They broke in OK for me. I've wore them basically as a hunting boot, so not the same as an everyday work boot. I'm finding as I get older all my shoes fit a little tighter than they use to. I'm thinking whatever doesn't park on my waist gravity must deposit in my feet!:msp_sad:


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 7, 2013)

I wear nonsteel toe Danners NFPA certified for most jobs. Got hoffman pins for winter logging work.


----------



## sarge3604 (Jul 7, 2013)

VT_Tree_Wrecker said:


> Check out Labonville I have a couple of pair and really like them. they're made in the USA too!
> 
> Labonville Kevlar 2" High Heel Chainsaw Safety Steel Box Toe Boot *Made In The USA* - 24128


i have those and love them many other loggers have them too and also like them you wont be dissapointed with these if you get them


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Steel toes*

Steel Toe boots are know to cause toe amputations.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 8, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Steel Toe boots are know to cause toe amputations.



If something lands on your foot and its heavy enough to crush the cap, its probably gonna cost you your toes in non-capped boots as well


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Steel toes are illegal for some industies.


----------



## dooby (Jul 10, 2013)

*beans just ain't for ettin'*

If any of you have problems breakin' in boots, try this- Fill the boots up to above the ankles w/ Lima beans. then fill the rest of the way w/ water. The oils in the bean helps to soften the leather. I do mine the nigh before- leave them in the tub over night(to soak). dump the stew out in the morn. and were em' till they are dry. I found that changin' socks a couple times during the day really helps w/ the sore feet. There was this stuff we used to get called "Loggers world" it was a dark liquid type stuff that you would brush on. New boots bowed to it. We got ours from a saw shop, don't know if you can still get it, haven't seen it around in 10 yrs. or so


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 10, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Steel toes are illegal for some industies.



Which industries?
Over here they're pretty much mandatory in construction, engineering, forestry, mining etc

And are you talking about just 'steel' caps or all non-steel protective toecaps as well?


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 10, 2013)

dooby said:


> If any of you have problems breakin' in boots, try this- Fill the boots up to above the ankles w/ Lima beans. then fill the rest of the way w/ water. The oils in the bean helps to soften the leather. I do mine the nigh before- leave them in the tub over night(to soak). dump the stew out in the morn. and were em' till they are dry. I found that changin' socks a couple times during the day really helps w/ the sore feet. There was this stuff we used to get called "Loggers world" it was a dark liquid type stuff that you would brush on. New boots bowed to it. We got ours from a saw shop, don't know if you can still get it, haven't seen it around in 10 yrs. or so



Beans for breakfast the next day? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby (Jul 10, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Beans for breakfast the next day? :hmm3grin2orange:



New boot recipe ?


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 11, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Which industries?
> Over here they're pretty much mandatory in construction, engineering, forestry, mining etc
> 
> And are you talking about just 'steel' caps or all non-steel protective toecaps as well?



Wildland fire and a few other industries,cant remember the others,to tired lol


----------



## slowp (Jul 11, 2013)

Me thinks Scotty has beamed in.opcorn:


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 11, 2013)

slowp said:


> Me thinks Scotty has beamed in.opcorn:



Were do ye come up up with these crazy ramblings mate?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 11, 2013)

dooby said:


> If any of you have problems breakin' in boots, try this- Fill the boots up to above the ankles w/ Lima beans. then fill the rest of the way w/ water. The oils in the bean helps to soften the leather. I do mine the nigh before- leave them in the tub over night(to soak). dump the stew out in the morn. and were em' till they are dry. I found that changin' socks a couple times during the day really helps w/ the sore feet. There was this stuff we used to get called "Loggers world" it was a dark liquid type stuff that you would brush on. New boots bowed to it. We got ours from a saw shop, don't know if you can still get it, haven't seen it around in 10 yrs. or so



This is certainly a new one on me...

Makes me wonder just how slimy the inside of your boots are for the first few days...


----------



## Gologit (Jul 11, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Were do ye come up up with these crazy ramblings mate?



Hey, you're busted. Nothing new.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Hey, you're busted. Nothing new.



Mate you sound like some on pissed in your whiskey andmade a video it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 11, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 11, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> opcorn:



Mind if I join you mate?opcorn:

Think I'll have a cold one.:beer: Here's one for you too.:beer:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 11, 2013)

I was really hoping for some good swashbuckling... I do need a beer though.... very dissapointed...


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 11, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I was really hoping for some good swashbuckling... I do need a beer though.... very dissapointed...



Be patient.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 11, 2013)

Me thinks WP99 may be the one pissin in the wrong whiskey.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 11, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Be patient.



Yup, we know what will happen. Maybe he could post some his videos and we could see if he's progressed any. We could use a good laugh right about now.


----------



## slowp (Jul 11, 2013)

:sigarette::coffee:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 11, 2013)

slowp said:


> :sigarette::coffee:



You smoke now? :msp_mad:


----------



## slowp (Jul 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You smoke now? :msp_mad:



Nope, but I like the emoticon. :drink:


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought it meant you were online at a greasy diner. 
Remember not to order the BBQ lima beans. 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 11, 2013)

bought some new boots ,stuck them back in the box ,put the old ones back on ,much more comfy


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.



probly work wonders on 50 year old White's Boots ?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.



Interesting that you chose a light bulb as in hey I just had a brilliant idea, followed by a question mark, implying what do you fellas think am I smart or what, but then follow that up with an example of doing so?

Personally at $8. a can it would probably take $100 worth of oil just to fill one boot... I'd rather soak em in water (which is notably free) wear em till they are half dry then rub a few tablespoons of mink oil into em and be done with it. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Interesting that you chose a light bulb as in hey I just had a brilliant idea, followed by a question mark, implying what do you fellas think am I smart or what, but then follow that up with an example of doing so?
> 
> Personally at $8. a can it would probably take $100 worth of oil just to fill one boot... I'd rather soak em in water (which is notably free) wear em till they are half dry then rub a few tablespoons of mink oil into em and be done with it. But that's just my opinion.



I think that lightbulb must be one of the new energy saving low wattage models.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm suddenly glad I didn't have a mouth full of omelet or coffee


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 12, 2013)

lfnh said:


> probly work wonders on 50 year old White's Boots ?



What the heck is that supposed to say mate?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> What the heck is that supposed to say mate?



You'll figure it out. When you do, don't forget to post up that little lightbulb.


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2013)

:can::beer::hypnotized:


----------



## paccity (Jul 12, 2013)

can't find the slopping backcut pic's.


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2013)

paccity said:


> can't find the slopping backcut pic's.



Well, at least you know how to spell slopping.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 12, 2013)

paccity said:


> can't find the slopping backcut pic's.



know what you mean, kinda like going face first into thorn brush 




WhistlePunk99 said:


> What the heck is that supposed to say mate?



ratio. it's all in using the right mix ratio i suppose.
16:1 30 weight deters Bigfoot too.

View attachment 304200


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2013)

For those of you who are unfamiliar with the apparently never ending saga of HBRN...

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/219250.htm


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> For those of you who are unfamiliar with the apparently never ending saga of HBRN...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/219250.htm



am i seeing things or is there no face cut or hinge on that tree he dropped ? just a strait through cut ?


never mind ,may just be the first round he cut off


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 12, 2013)

*New member BASHING!*

You boys must not like new members. I can not believe the amount of cold shouldering that is shown to a new member who is clueless to the circus that came before his time. It sounds to me like you a group of bar side experts! So funny that I come on from seeing this site as a high recommendation from a goggle search ,guess they forgot to say ,Bewarned childish behavior is the norm to new members! Why is it that hazing is used to make a new member feel like a POS. It sure sounds by the previous comments that you do not want any more members be cause this is sure making me not even want to recommend this site to friends who need more help then I can provide. I am simple public servant and get treated like this on a daily basis do to my current employment,I do not take well to strangers that know me only as a user name calling me a liar or someone I am not. Are you all trying to make this site less popular so far your succeeding quite well, I was until this uncalled for bashing willing to tell a fair number of coworkers to come here and register but alas I shall not do to the way I am so rudely treated for being a new member!


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2013)

I pressed the lightbulb. I have mostly curly cue lights but like the regular ones in the well house and on a faucet in the shop during the winter.

Now to serious matters. 

We are not all boys.

Now, I'll be kind and try to help. When I checked your profile, to see what you did for a living, it was vague. Very vague. That's one signal that you might not be who you want us to think you are.

Second, you reply with no background info. You sound like you are quoting straight out of the movies, somebody's facebook page, or from a book.

We've been had before. HBRN was down right dangerous. He'd copy and paste stuff from elsewhere to try to come off like an expert. So, we are a leetle bit wary. 

Maybe you need to add something other than trees, tree killer to your profile?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> I am simple public servant and get treated like this on a daily basis do to my current employment,



What do you do for a living? Your profile says "tree killer". Do you work for one of the state or federal agencies?

And why would anyone pick on you because of your current employment? Do people pick on you a lot?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 12, 2013)

*Think I'll stop off at the store......*

For more opcorn: and :beer:


Any preferences?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 12, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> For more opcorn: and :beer:
> 
> 
> Any preferences?



Yup...Steelhead Pale Ale, several packages of jerky, a couple of large cans of mixed nuts ( no peanuts), a package of donettos and some red vines for desert. I think that covers most of the major food groups.

And some Valium. Don't forget the Valium. Thanks.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup...Steelhead Pale Ale, several packages of jerky, a couple of large cans of mixed nuts ( no peanuts), a package of donettos and some red vines for desert. I think that covers most of the major food groups.
> 
> And some Valium. Don't forget the Valium. Thanks.



10-4 Boss. BRB...


----------



## lfnh (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.



first time that got a laugh outa me waiting for the pucnh line
then realized you were serious.



WhistlePunk99 said:


> You boys must not like new members. I can not believe the amount of cold shouldering that is shown to a new member who is clueless to the circus that came before his time. It sounds to me like you a group of bar side experts! So funny that I come on from seeing this site as a high recommendation from a goggle search ,guess they forgot to say ,Bewarned childish behavior is the norm to new members! Why is it that hazing is used to make a new member feel like a POS. It sure sounds by the previous comments that you do not want any more members be cause this is sure making me not even want to recommend this site to friends who need more help then I can provide. I am simple public servant and get treated like this on a daily basis do to my current employment,I do not take well to strangers that know me only as a user name calling me a liar or someone I am not. Are you all trying to make this site less popular so far your succeeding quite well, I was until this uncalled for bashing willing to tell a fair number of coworkers to come here and register *but alas I shall not *do to the way I am so rudely treated for being a new member!



shakesspear right ?


----------



## slowp (Jul 12, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> For more opcorn: and :beer:
> 
> 
> Any preferences?



I'm liking those Mike's Lemonade in a bag and you freeze it drinks. You'll need to get straws too. :drink: Little umbrellas would be a nice touch.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got a new welder. Now to make those steel toe sandals for hot weather and cutting on the beach.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Just got a new welder. Now to make those steel toe sandals for hot weather and cutting on the beach.



It's winter over here so you can borrow mine if you liike


View attachment 304220


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 12, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> 10-4 Boss. BRB...



Thanks Aaron

View attachment 304221


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 12, 2013)

Guinness or Alaskan amber, chedder and sour cream RRRuffles, a bismark and 14 chili and cheese corn dogs.

and some tums...



Seems like I've read the same witty comeback for rude welcomes before, from a guy accused of the same stuff?

And for the average reader everyone on here and especially in the FO forum has been very welcoming, unless they smell a turd, and then the turd never shows any kind of back up for his advice and keeps on giving crap advice after being questioned... then the calks come out...

The way I see it, either show some proof of who you really are, like a stump shot or pics of timber falling, equipment, maybe your hard hat and boots? Tell us what your job title really is... cause you have already made a couple of stinky's... even if your not who everyone believes you are.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 12, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> It's winter over here so you can borrow mine if you liike
> 
> 
> View attachment 304220



If I where a rich man...(add some violin) I would totally have some calked birkenstocks...:rolleyes2:


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> You boys must not like new members. I can not believe the amount of cold shouldering that is shown to a new member who is clueless to the circus that came before his time. It sounds to me like you a group of bar side experts! So funny that I come on from seeing this site as a high recommendation from a goggle search ,guess they forgot to say ,Bewarned childish behavior is the norm to new members! Why is it that hazing is used to make a new member feel like a POS. It sure sounds by the previous comments that you do not want any more members be cause this is sure making me not even want to recommend this site to friends who need more help then I can provide. I am simple public servant and get treated like this on a daily basis do to my current employment,I do not take well to strangers that know me only as a user name calling me a liar or someone I am not. Are you all trying to make this site less popular so far your succeeding quite well, I was until this uncalled for bashing willing to tell a fair number of coworkers to come here and register but alas I shall not do to the way I am so rudely treated for being a new member!



wp, i'm sorry you felt unwelcome. perhaps some of us are a little jaded? come on back and look around a bit I bet you'll find a place to fit in, there are a lot of diff. people on here. slowp is correct we have had some "trolls" on here and some times may be we jump to conclusions. if you really want to talk logging or saws or jus bs, i'm sure you can find some one to talk to.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 12, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> It's winter over here so you can borrow mine if you liike
> 
> View attachment 304220



Pure awesomeness.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 12, 2013)

I guess hbrn was around before I discovered this forum, but thanks to gologit, YouTube and the forum search function, I'm familiarized. Some priceless teachings on his YouTube channel. My favorite is a toss up between his slip face Humboldt and freehand chain grinding.

Maybe he could stay just for entertainment value.


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

Gologit said:


> For those of you who are unfamiliar with the apparently never ending saga of HBRN...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/219250.htm



Were did that Azzclown get his pants. And that saw!! I want four of them. Bull pine makes a better stool than firewood anyway. Any one gonna 'fess up as to his training. Bet he is a "c" Faller for sure. LOL :taped::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> If I where a rich man...(add some violin) I would totally have some calked birkenstocks...:rolleyes2:



I had to google Birkenstocks.

"Perfect for the sunday logger"


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> This is certainly a new one on me...
> 
> Makes me wonder just how slimy the inside of your boots are for the first few days...



Quit eain' all the beans and try it. :cool2: They don't get slimed at all


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> You boys must not like new members. I can not believe the amount of cold shouldering that is shown to a new member who is clueless to the circus that came before his time. It sounds to me like you a group of bar side experts! So funny that I come on from seeing this site as a high recommendation from a goggle search ,guess they forgot to say ,Bewarned childish behavior is the norm to new members! Why is it that hazing is used to make a new member feel like a POS. It sure sounds by the previous comments that you do not want any more members be cause this is sure making me not even want to recommend this site to friends who need more help then I can provide. I am simple public servant and get treated like this on a daily basis do to my current employment,I do not take well to strangers that know me only as a user name calling me a liar or someone I am not. Are you all trying to make this site less popular so far your succeeding quite well, I was until this uncalled for bashing willing to tell a fair number of coworkers to come here and register but alas I shall not do to the way I am so rudely treated for being a new member!



So- I read your "about You" stuff,Killer. are you a weed sprayer or? Everybody gets a little teasing around here. If you joined in here to feel better at the end of your current work days you should relax a little. I can't see were any one said anything to make yer Wheaties taste so bitter. This here is the "FORESTRY AND LOGGING FORUM"(emphasis on LOGGING). A "LOGGER" is a ruff n tumble sort who can take a teasin' or at least fake it. Grow up or go away- You're a Buzzkill!!! Oh! FYI- "slowp ain't a dude.MATE But i'd rather share a strip w/ her than you any day. Your that little $^&*%$#^^*& that gets the crew worked up. Better yet- Withdraw from the forum and rejoin under a new handle and we will all try to fake it. Don't use "punk" in your new handle as it will give you away.(but it fits):hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 12, 2013)

After my day job and I come on here and the accusations are way to familiar to work! I kill trees some call native but are really weed trees and I enjoy the work but not the people! My work is done in a hidden way,less people of my work the safer it is ! People dont like when I use poison on trees ::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> *After my day job and I come on here and the accusations are way to familiar to work!* I kill trees some call native but are really weed trees and I enjoy the work but not the people! My work is done in a hidden way,less people of my work the safer it is ! People dont like when I use poison on trees ::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm confused. Do people accuse you of being HBRN at work too?

How are you poisoning trees? I'm interested 'cos it's something I organise a bit of at work


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> You boys must not like new members. I can not believe the amount of cold shouldering that is shown to a new member who is clueless to the circus that came before his time. It sounds to me like you a group of bar side experts! So funny that I come on from seeing this site as a high recommendation from a goggle search ,guess they forgot to say ,Bewarned childish behavior is the norm to new members! Why is it that hazing is used to make a new member feel like a POS. It sure sounds by the previous comments that you do not want any more members be cause this is sure making me not even want to recommend this site to friends who need more help then I can provide. I am simple public servant and get treated like this on a daily basis do to my current employment,I do not take well to strangers that know me only as a user name calling me a liar or someone I am not. Are you all trying to make this site less popular so far your succeeding quite well, I was until this uncalled for bashing willing to tell a fair number of coworkers to come here and register but alas I shall not do to the way I am so rudely treated for being a new member!


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> I'm confused. Do people accuse you of being HBRN at work too?
> 
> How are you poisoning trees? I'm interested 'cos it's something I organise a bit of at work



StihlKiwi= I don't think he got it. his handle ain't changed yet.LOL. Can't wait though, like X-mas almost.


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> After my day job and I come on here and the accusations are way to familiar to work! I kill trees some call native but are really weed trees and I enjoy the work but not the people! My work is done in a hidden way,less people of my work the safer it is ! People dont like when I use poison on trees ::hmm3grin2orange:



The handle you chose plus the fact that your job description is very vague and misleading along with a big dose of sensitivity leads me to think you could be some Commie-Fag-Tree Spikin'-Neo Nazi Greenpeacer. I chose not to use cuss words for both our benefits, so this is as polite as I am willing to be "just what kinda weed trees do you cut down? Hemp for the state of Cali. or what?". And if you were a badge it's cause you were picked on as a child, and i am not sorry for that. If I am wrong about any of this, I will not apologize as I have chose to allow you to make me consume my allotment of adult beverage(s) for the evening<which you are held in account for. Nor will you ever be allowed to ever log near me. I have contacted all logging assos. and informed them of your behaviors. LOL LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange::greenchainsaw:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

dooby said:


> The handle you chose plus the fact that your job description is very vague and misleading along with a big dose of sensitivity leads me to think you could be some Commie-Fag-Tree Spikin'-Neo Nazi Greenpeacer. I chose not to use cuss words for both our benefits, so this is as polite as I am willing to be "just what kinda weed trees do you cut down? Hemp for the state of Cali. or what?". And if you were a badge it's cause you were picked on as a child, and i am not sorry for that. If I am wrong about any of this, I will not apologize as I have chose to allow you to make me consume my allotment of adult beverage(s) for the evening<which you are held in account for. Nor will you ever be allowed to ever log near me. I have contacted all logging assos. and informed them of your behaviors. LOL LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange::greenchainsaw:



He ain't no greenie.
If he is who I think he is, he's the biggest, baddest tree chopping expert the northwest has never seen, with some techniques that will blow your mind and probably squash your truck

Am I right? oke:


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> He ain't no greenie.
> If he is who I think he is, he's the biggest, baddest tree chopping expert the northwest has never seen, with some techniques that will blow your mind and probably squash your truck
> 
> Am I right? oke:



He is off line probably dry-surfin' the forum. These computers are pretty neat. wounder how long it will be 'till a person can reach through one and slap the tar out of someone. :hmm3grin2orange: Did i mention I like beer?


----------



## dooby (Jul 12, 2013)

my counselors would be proud of me, I just noticed that I stated "I chose to allow". Maybe I have been listening:cool2:


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like the happy farm just got evacuated minus the medication cart I like to not be know so what :hmm3grin2orange: Got my reasons to hide some information,I already have a local lynching party that loves me dearly :hmm3grin2orange: I aint spelling out what we use,it is stronger then what you buy and a hardware store. I live in a area full of tree humpers and weed worshipers :yoyo::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Looks like the happy farm just got evacuated minus the medication cart I like to not be know so what :hmm3grin2orange: Got my reasons to hide some information,I already have a local lynching party that loves me dearly :hmm3grin2orange: I aint spelling out what we use,it is stronger then what you buy and a hardware store. I live in a area full of tree humpers and weed worshipers :yoyo::hmm3grin2orange:



Don't you have a Sheriffs ball to organize? If yer sprayin' Paraquat Dichloride i can't blame your fan club !!!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Looks like the happy farm just got evacuated minus the medication cart I like to not be know so what :hmm3grin2orange: Got my reasons to hide some information,I already have a local lynching party that loves me dearly :hmm3grin2orange: I aint spelling out what we use,it is stronger then what you buy and a hardware store. I live in a area full of tree humpers and weed worshipers :yoyo::hmm3grin2orange:



Scotty, how long do you figure we're going to let you get away with this again? You're busted. We know who you are. More importantly, we know who you aren't.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 13, 2013)

I think i just heard a bus start.....


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow you guys sure as the grass is green hate new members!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 13, 2013)

Nobody's hatin' AS just isn't for the thin skinned,weak,or faint hearted.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 13, 2013)

Whistler, how bouht a couple of youtubes of slopping backcut and a couple of cougar tails for old times sake, lol.

oh yeah, them bus tires are really smoking a storm   :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Nobody's hatin' AS just isn't for the thin skinned,weak,or faint hearted.



I call it what it is. I wont recommend this site to any one after the unfounded false accusation and lies about me !!!!Since the only thing new members get is a hazing why should I recommend this site?


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Wow you guys sure as the grass is green hate new members!



Quit sprayin' all our Grass and maybe we will like ya. NOT . I just got warned cause a yer junk. Now i gotta go read the rules so we can all play with the ferries. Can i barrow yer wand? I'd like to make ya disappear. But i have been told all about you=0.:taped::censored::byebye:


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> I call it what it is. I wont recommend this site to any one after the unfounded false accusation and lies about me !!!!Since the only thing new members get is a hazing why should I recommend this site?



Only you ain't new. been the same yer whole life I reckon.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

dooby said:


> Only you ain't new. been the same yer whole life I reckon.



So you like to haze and lie about someone you have no clue about:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> So you like to haze and lie about someone you have no clue about:msp_thumbdn:



Gologit- this is fer you buddy!!!

WP99 - Would you like to be my frie......... 

Sorry I tried. It just ain't in me.:hmm3grin2orange: Is yer buss warmed up yet?


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

dooby said:


> Gologit- this is fer you buddy!!!
> 
> WP99 - Would you like to be my frie.........
> 
> Sorry I tried. It just ain't in me.:hmm3grin2orange: Is yer buss warmed up yet?



Wow you need some serious mental help!


----------



## lfnh (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> I wear nonsteel toe Danners NFPA certified for most jobs. Got hoffman pins for winter logging work.





WhistlePunk99 said:


> Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.



Ok. how about a picture of your Danner boots filled up with oil. don't care which brand. Slick50, Marvel Mystery, mink, carp, whale, synthetic, nancyoil, bar oil, blade oil, 3-in-1.
pick one an fill er up. right to top.

looking forward to them pics in the morning at coffee time.
thanks


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Ok. how about a picture of your Danner boots filled up with oil. don't care which brand. Slick50, Marvel Mystery, mink, carp, whale, synthetic, nancyoil, bar oil, blade oil, 3-in-1.
> pick one an fill er up. right to top.
> 
> looking forward to them pics in the morning at coffee time.
> thanks



I see a coward that wont answer a simple question why is it new members need to be hazed to be on this site?


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

O.K., I admit it. I finally read all the rules. I love everybody......most of the time.

wp99-there is no help for some, You know----Little feet,little hands. :hmm3grin2orange: As for me - I am in denial but I am O.K. w/ it... Nope----not in denial anymore. Just realized how much of my life was wasted on yer du.... Oops! anyway i am glad I read the rules.:crazy1::matrix: Come with me sir your straight jacket is ready


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

dooby said:


> O.K., I admit it. I finally read all the rules. I love everybody......most of the time.
> 
> wp99-there is no help for some, You know----Little feet,little hands. :hmm3grin2orange: As for me - I am in denial but I am O.K. w/ it... Nope----not in denial anymore. Just realized how much of my life was wasted on yer du.... Oops! anyway i am glad I read the rules.:crazy1::matrix: Come with me sir your straight jacket is ready



Your new nameis Circus Clown girl lol


----------



## lfnh (Jul 13, 2013)

Originally Posted by WhistlePunk99 
I wear nonsteel toe Danners NFPA certified for most jobs. Got hoffman pins for winter logging work.
Originally Posted by WhistlePunk99 
Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.

You wrote those posts some long ways back in this thread. never heard or seen boots filled up with oil til your post.
i've filled a saw or three fuel tank with bar oil. boots got filled with plenty of other stuff, some was a joke, some plain hurt. had one pair cutt off.
but never filled any boots i bought and paid for with oil. wouldn't do leathers any good and might wreak the lasts stitching, surely if it was linen.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 13, 2013)

been real Whislter, but it's late an gotta get some new WIX's for left and right boots in the morning, lol.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

lfnh said:


> Originally Posted by WhistlePunk99
> I wear nonsteel toe Danners NFPA certified for most jobs. Got hoffman pins for winter logging work.
> Originally Posted by WhistlePunk99
> Just fill the boot with a good quality boot oil for a few days. ? This has worked on most of my boots.
> ...



I get all the NeatsFoot oil I want for free from the neighbor,leather crafter and master saddle builder. He has a oil tank for new leather and surpluses some of the used oil.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 13, 2013)

Oi Scotty, how come you're spraying weeds for the county now? Did the EMT and hazard tree falling gigs fall through?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 13, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Guinness or Alaskan amber, chedder and sour cream RRRuffles, a bismark and 14 chili and cheese corn dogs.
> 
> and some tums...




Here's an Alaskan Amber for you. Your post reminded me that I had a couple left in the garage fridge.


----------



## JakeG (Jul 13, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Here's an Alaskan Amber for you. Your post reminded me that I had a couple left in the garage fridge.



That's good stuff no doubt.. But to get the real Alaskan amber.. You have to go to Alaska. Let it be known that Glacier Brewhouse Amber is in fact "the finest amber in all the land".  It is Especially superb when you have em fill up a keg. From there you can head back to the cabin and set it on the porch. 

That was a good day full of great memories! If you haven't been, you ought to.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 13, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Here's an Alaskan Amber for you. Your post reminded me that I had a couple left in the garage fridge.



Thats kinda weird... A guy forgets that all this stuff ya blab about is on the web for everyone to see... not offended and no offense ment, just odd...

Thanks for the beer though!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear Mr. Whistle Punk,

It is possible for you to prove what you do without disclosing your whereabouts or giving away your real name. Just a couple of pictures of a job site, or a few of your saws, or maybe your crummy, or how about the bottom of your calk boots. Until then everyone here will continue to believe your are this hbrn guy, who was a bit of a turd gurgler, from what I hear and from his youtube vids. Hel no one on here knows my real name, a few might guess where I live but they are probably wrong, they should at least get the correct county...

Secondly if your facing this kind of flack from the people you work with and your neighbors, and most everyone on here... maybe its you? If thats the case, you should consider a mouth shut eyes and ears open stance for the rest of your life. Viking proverb is something along the lines of its better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and be proven a fool, to keep counsel with oneself even if a fool, a fool may be considered wise... There is like 30 or 40 different translations of this little proverb and they all mean the same thing.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Dear Mr. Whistle Punk,
> 
> It is possible for you to prove what you do without disclosing your whereabouts or giving away your real name. Just a couple of pictures of a job site, or a few of your saws, or maybe your crummy, or how about the bottom of your calk boots. Until then everyone here will continue to believe your are this hbrn guy, who was a bit of a turd gurgler, from what I hear and from his youtube vids. Hel no one on here knows my real name, a few might guess where I live but they are probably wrong, they should at least get the correct county...
> 
> Secondly if your facing this kind of flack from the people you work with and your neighbors, and most everyone on here... maybe its you? If thats the case, you should consider a mouth shut eyes and ears open stance for the rest of your life. Viking proverb is something along the lines of its better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and be proven a fool, to keep counsel with oneself even if a fool, a fool may be considered wise... There is like 30 or 40 different translations of this little proverb and they all mean the same thing.



So you support the hazing and lying about about a new member,that is real mature !


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Oi Scotty, how come you're spraying weeds for the county now? Did the EMT and hazard tree falling gigs fall through?



Thanks for the constant hazing :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

Go back in yer hole.:deadhorse:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> So you support the hazing and lying about about a new member,that is real mature !



I don't support it cause it does not happen, unless a person comes on here makes a bunch of unsubstantiated claims that smell of B.O. and horse poo.

I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt... Now you're on your own. Prove your worth or walk your choice.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 13, 2013)

Without going back through all of WP99's nonsense, I'm pretty darn sure he said in an earlier post that he was cutting in Montana, and had 12 years of cutting behind him. Ya see Scotty the problem with being a pathological lier is you can't remember the lies you've told. I will give you some credit for digging up info on oil in the boots. My Dad worked in the woods out of Onalaska, Wa. in the late 30's. He was killed when I was 10, so never got to talk to him about that. However I do remember my Mom saying that some guys did fill their boots with oil. A lot of us on this sight are somewhat advanced in age. We may not remember everything, but we do remember the good guys we worked with and we also remember the culls!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> I am glad to see you also support hazing and cyber bullying. It real makes one want to join when they know they get to be hazed and bullied for being new:msp_thumbdn:



If you don't like it GTFO!! Nobody is keeping you here. Have you been this whiney your whole life?


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> If you don't like it GTFO!! Nobody is keeping you here. Have you been this whiney your whole life?



Carefull- the Forum gods are watchin'. :matrix: LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrcat (Jul 13, 2013)

Not another one of these..... One would figure...that if a guy is getting hazed he would either put up or shut up. Show some proof of what you say you do. You put Earth as your location... news flash... every human alive or dead is from earth... Then totally side step posting a pic of what you do. Im from WNY... maybe thats on mars.....I log/wrench/chip/drive/whatever else makes a paycheck, with the pics and contacts to prove it. So go ahead and whine your unseen unproven head off about being supposedly hazed...would you like a tissue?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 13, 2013)

dooby said:


> Carefull- the Forum gods are watchin'. :matrix: LMFAO:hmm3grin2orange:



I know and probably shouldn't have said what i said so i apologize but why keep whining and complaining like a crybaby get a pair or leave


----------



## DSS (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi guys. I think you're being played. 

$50 says this guy used to call himself CATDIESEL. I think he told us he cleared power line right of ways. He had a couple of other names too. Bob will remember.


----------



## jrcat (Jul 13, 2013)

He went off line now. Maybe he went to get comfort food and another box of tissues and sat down to watch chick flicks while drinking a segrams


----------



## Gologit (Jul 13, 2013)

DSS said:


> Hi guys. I think you're being played.
> 
> $50 says this guy used to call himself CATDIESEL. I think he told us he cleared power line right of ways. He had a couple of other names too. Bob will remember.



It's a different guy. Remember HBRN? It's his latest persona.

CATDIESEL could spell. That's about the only difference.


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

One of the Gods is in the damn house!!!:hmm3grin2orange: Howdy sir!!!


----------



## roberte (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, this got interesting:sword::bringit::neutral:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 13, 2013)

somebody got a sunburn :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

Any way-Back to boots and sealants and loggin'. Does anyone know if you can still get Loggers World boot oil any where? I googled it and the last ref. I can find is from '08 or '09. I use Obenauf's now. It seems o.k. Pitch blend is good , too.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 13, 2013)

All I see is pile of cybrer bullies :msp_thumbdn: Why the hell dont all you so call esperts prove up or shut up!


----------



## 1270d (Jul 13, 2013)

They have
The "esperts" I mean


----------



## roberte (Jul 13, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> All I see is pile of cybrer bullies :msp_thumbdn: Why the hell dont all you so call esperts prove up or shut up!



This should go over well, opcorn:


----------



## dooby (Jul 13, 2013)

What ... did i hear somone .... Nope. Just a little.... Oh!!! nope it was a mouse. Nice sun burn. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> somebody got a sunburn :hmm3grin2orange:




Yup. Probably get worse, too.


----------



## DSS (Jul 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> It's a different guy. Remember HBRN? It's his latest persona.
> 
> 
> 
> CATDIESEL could spell. That's about the only difference.




Yeah. I remember HBRN. Some of those videos were world class


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Build Quality*

A boot with bad design will fail quicker then a boot with a good design. :msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> A boot with bad design will fail quicker then a boot with a good design. :msp_smile:



belabor the obvious


----------



## paccity (Jul 14, 2013)

and


----------



## paccity (Jul 14, 2013)

and someopcorn:


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 14, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yeah. I remember HBRN. Some of those videos were world class



If your so good post videos and show the world how to do it!


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 14, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> belabor the obvious



Whats your point?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Whats your point?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Whats your point?



You might be sorry you asked him that.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey you...Happy Birthday. We're headed for the Mattole Monday and then up to Fortuna.


----------



## DSS (Jul 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> If your so good post videos and show the world how to do it!










Don't get all worked up. It ain't a sheep.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow you guys must be unemployed drunks with all this childish behavior!


----------



## bitzer (Jul 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Randy! 

Oh Hbrn, won't you ever learn? Hows yer hazard tree career goin?


----------



## paccity (Jul 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Wow you guys must be unemployed drunks with all this childish behavior!



eventually and why not.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 14, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Happy Birthday Randy!
> 
> Oh Hbrn, won't you ever learn? Hows yer hazard tree career goin?



HWho the heck is this idjit every one accuses me of being seriously,
John


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You might be sorry you asked him that.



I have better things to do.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2013)

Enough. Scotty, enjoy your ten days off and don't be in any big hurry to come back.


----------



## paccity (Jul 14, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Here's an Alaskan Amber for you. Your post reminded me that I had a couple left in the garage fridge.


aaron, missed out today.












and working a deal on this one for a crummy for the museum.



now back to the show.


----------



## dooby (Jul 14, 2013)

paccity said:


> aaron, missed out today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my very fist vehicle was '67 IHC scout. 3 sp., 4 cyl.98h.p. oil bath., 45mph down hill w/ a tailwind was farel close to top end. Cops hated that Mt. Goat. Never got busted at a party. Man you brought out some good memories, thanks.


----------



## dooby (Jul 14, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Enough. Scotty, enjoy your ten days off and don't be in any big hurry to come back.



You are such a gracious, kind, and .... Well, thanks for being a good Forum God anyhow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 14, 2013)

Ah the Great Western Binder Bee at Antique Powerland. Haven't been there since 2005.






Here's my oldest when she was a wee bit smaller. Standing next to what looks to be the same Scout II that's on the far left of your first pic. The IHSTO (International Harvester Scouts and Trucks of Oregon) folks are a good group.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Since this thread started as a boot thread I'd figure I'd ask you all if anyone uses chippewa boots. Very good readin through this thread. Had myself a few chuckles.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nate66n1 said:


> Since this thread started as a boot thread I'd figure I'd ask you all if anyone uses chippewa boots. Very good readin through this thread. Had myself a few chuckles.



I have worn them, they are good boots imo. i'll buy them again one day.


----------



## jrcat (Jul 14, 2013)

Nate66n1 said:


> Since this thread started as a boot thread I'd figure I'd ask you all if anyone uses chippewa boots. Very good readin through this thread. Had myself a few chuckles.



I've had the pair that are on my feet right now for going on 2 years. Comfortable and tough. I will buy another pair for sure.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 14, 2013)

Couple pages back the question was raised about the Loggers boot oil. It is no longer available. I have about a half of can left. I really think it was the best boot dressing ever made. Sure made a mess of your socks once it worked its way through the leather. What ever it touch turned black. If you used it on your Reddawgs they would be Blackdawgs:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Nate66n1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok I think I might jump on a set of the chippewa boots, been lookin at them for a while but just wasn't sure about them.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 14, 2013)

most all manufactures make different quality boots.


----------



## slowp (Jul 14, 2013)

I gave away the Loggers World boot grease. It smelled to me like smoked meat and made me hungry. My favorite boot grease was Viking boot grease and I think it was made somewhere here in Warshington. But I don't think it is made anymore either.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 14, 2013)

been using mink oil... works pretty good seems like I have to grease em about half as often, it has a disturbing consistency and color though...:msp_unsure:


----------



## dooby (Jul 14, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> Couple pages back the question was raised about the Loggers boot oil. It is no longer available. I have about a half of can left. I really think it was the best boot dressing ever made. Sure made a mess of your socks once it worked its way through the leather. What ever it touch turned black. If you used it on your Reddawgs they would be Blackdawgs:msp_ohmy:



take some bee's wax and cut it w/ turpentine. Let it burp over night and mix that w/ the loggers world is(was) really effective. If any one has some they want to get rid of i'd help w/ that. But it sounds like we should get it to paccity for the museum.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nate66n1 said:


> Since this thread started as a boot thread I'd figure I'd ask you all if anyone uses chippewa boots. Very good readin through this thread. Had myself a few chuckles.



i have the waterproof 9 inch on now ,they have cloth liners ,couple years old now ,thought i would buy some unlined 10 inch chippewas for summer ,tried em on ,stiff and tight so put the waterproof back on ,i hate new boots :hmm3grin2orange:

i do like the waterproof ones ,can literally hose off the mud on your boots and feet stay dry


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 15, 2013)

I can do that with my Vibergs and I've been wearing them for the past 10 years. Well. 35 months of 6 days a week. Most of that in rain forests. 

Just sayin.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 15, 2013)

Madsen's. Sells Wesco boot oil. I think it is like the Loggers World was. Or maybe it is 
Obenauf's oil that is. Anyway. They have an oil that is like Loggers Wear. 
That was my favorite shoe oil.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jul 27, 2013)

I just bought new boots, Husqvarna Classic.
I'll pop in with a review after a couple months of abuse in the woods...Right now they are all greased up and getting prepared for what's to come 
View attachment 306282


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 27, 2013)

You r just a bit north of me. Please note what temp they arecomfortable down to.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 27, 2013)

Those sure look to be made much better than the old boots husky made. Had some of those, ugh. I have used Matterhorn kevlar the last two pairs and really liked them. Used them down into the twenties below zero and up into the nineties. And they re goretex.

Sure didn't get the life that tramp is getting on his vibergs though. I got max of two years without ever oiling or otherwise caring for them. Not corks either.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 27, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> If you don't like it GTFO!! Nobody is keeping you here. Have you been this whiney your whole life?



Sounds like some one had a bad morning


----------



## Gologit (Jul 27, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Sounds like some one had a bad morning



You just got back from camp and you're already trying to stir things up?


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You just got back from camp and you're already trying to stir things up?



Nope,just sayin as it lays .


----------



## Gologit (Jul 27, 2013)

10, 9, 8....


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gologit said:


> 10, 9, 8....


It is plain no one hear likes new people including the moderators! :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 28, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> It is plain no one hear likes new people including the moderators! :msp_thumbdn:



Wrong. We like new people. We like them a lot. We just don't like serial trouble makers who sign in with phony user names ,who pretend to be something they're not, and who offer bad advice to people.

Go stand outside, the bus will be stopping for you shortly.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jul 28, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> You r just a bit north of me. Please note what temp they arecomfortable down to.



Will do, they are just leather so I guess it comes down to how warm socks you have if they are comfortable in freezing temperatures :kilt:

We have had about 30C (86F) the last week, that's way too hot for a northener like me...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 28, 2013)

Markus said:


> Will do, they are just leather so I guess it comes down to how warm socks you have if they are comfortable in freezing temperatures :kilt:
> 
> We have had about 30C (86F) the last week, that's way too hot for a northener like me...[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jul 29, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Markus said:
> 
> 
> > Will do, they are just leather so I guess it comes down to how warm socks you have if they are comfortable in freezing temperatures :kilt:
> ...


----------



## madhatte (Jul 29, 2013)

I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something. 

WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
CATDIESEL IP address: 64.184.37.xxx

It appears that there may actually be THREE trolls speaking with one voice! It is like Grimm's fairy tales come to life!


----------



## slowp (Jul 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something.
> 
> WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
> HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
> ...



That is a scary thought!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## roberte (Jul 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something.
> 
> WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
> HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
> ...



it will make for a big chorus at bandcamp, after the "boot"


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 29, 2013)

Uncanny!


----------



## Samlock (Jul 29, 2013)

Markus said:


> tramp bushler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about 45km from the Baltic Sea, or Gulf of Bothnia to be precise.
> ...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something.
> 
> WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
> HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
> ...



weather it one or three guys, if he/they talked right we would talk to them. not all of us agree on every thing but we all are generally respectful. argumenitive won't get you far any where.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2013)

i have 2 pairs of 10 inch uninsulated unlined logger boots brand new i didn't use ,is it worth putting them in classifieds here ?

i just tried them on ,decided to go with boots with liners ,they are new in boxes ,pair of carolina and pair of chippewa


----------



## roberte (Jul 29, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> i have 2 pairs of 10 inch uninsulated unlined logger boots brand new i didn't use ,is it worth putting them in classifieds here ?
> 
> i just tried them on ,decided to go with boots with liners ,they are new in boxes ,pair of carolina and pair of chippewa



what size


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 29, 2013)

I would think so, but may not make it there as 2 of us waiting for size already.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> I would think so, but may not make it there as 2 of us waiting for size already.



12eee


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread's almost back on track, can't have that...

The Gumboot Song - YouTube


----------



## roberte (Jul 29, 2013)

Way to big for me....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 29, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> carolinas are 9 inch sides View attachment 306672
> View attachment 306673
> View attachment 306674
> View attachment 306675
> ...



It might be better if you put them in Classifieds. Thanks.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gologit said:


> It might be better if you put them in Classifieds. Thanks.



will do sir


----------



## Gologit (Jul 29, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something.
> 
> WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
> HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
> ...



.....noooooo problem.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 29, 2013)

Samlock said:


> Markus said:
> 
> 
> > Well, your heat is over here now. You can have it back, if you like.
> ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> 12eee




Seriously? 12 EEE. you may think of changing your handle to BigFoot


----------



## lfnh (Jul 30, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something.
> 
> WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
> HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
> ...



back in the wedges heyday, ole HB jumped the bannedcampbus and crashed back in with this (from nevada or arizona ip). the name always gets a chuckle outa me.
damn thread is just like the boots thread. trademark HBRN. there were others, all the same.
I could be wayoff kilter on this and if so would be the first to apologize.
(like hel). 

*WETWILLIEWET*


----------



## madhatte (Jul 30, 2013)

lfnh said:


> *WETWILLIEWET*



Same IP as HBRN. Just checked. I'm tellin' ya, we got Troll Triplicity here.

EDIT: no offense meant to any Scandihoovian friends


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Same IP as HBRN. Just checked. I'm tellin' ya, we got Troll Triplicity here.
> 
> EDIT: no offense meant to any Scandihoovian friends



The similarity is in the way it seems that cut and paste of statements about boots and such are done. Whistle punk seems to have better spelling than HBRN.

Oh, I drove by the Yardbird today. It now has a white body and then its normal head. Ok, back to trolls and boots.


----------



## lfnh (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, that there would surely give credance to a family of bigfoot trolls.
or someone is traveling.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 30, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Seriously? 12 EEE. you may think of changing your handle to BigFoot



well you know what they say about guys with big feet 


































they have to buy big boots :msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 30, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Same IP as HBRN. Just checked. I'm tellin' ya, we got Troll Triplicity here.
> 
> EDIT: no offense meant to any Scandihoovian friends



You've made a capitalization error Nate. *T*roll is the Scandihoovian whom you don't want to offend.................and those three culls are the *t*roll *t*riplicity (who _*are*_ offensive)...:msp_thumbup:



tramp bushler said:


> Seriously? 12 EEE. you may think of changing your handle to BigFoot





Trx250r180 said:


> well you know what they say about guys with big feet
> 
> They have to buy big boots :msp_wink:



I'm not too far behind you there. 11 EEE for me.....


----------



## DSS (Jul 30, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I just did a little research, on account of being curious like that, and found something.
> 
> WP99 IP Address: 66.200.124.xxx
> HBRN IP address: 208.100.175.xxx
> ...



I knew CATDIESEL and WP99 were the same guy. Had to be. HBRN surprised me. Check STIHLTHEDEERE. Bet that's him too. And he had another one which escapes me....all caps as well.


----------



## DSS (Jul 30, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> You've made a capitalization error Nate. *T*roll is the Scandihoovian whom you don't want to offend.................and those three culls are the *t*roll *t*riplicity (who _*are*_ offensive)...:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually quite small for a circus bear. I woulda thought maybe 22's.


----------



## Spots (Jul 30, 2013)

Lord have mercy lol. I can see I have found some brothers. I've been looking for a place with some roughnecks, and I found it. The above whiner should probably go back to mommas tit from the sound of it, my 5 yr old nephew has thicker skin than that. 

Anyways, back to boots. Just ordered 2 sets of Red Dawg 12" lace to toe vibrams from Baileys. They are on sale in some sizes for $130, so figured they were worth a shot to try out. I plan to soak them down and wear them dry until they break in, then use neatsfoot oil on them, which is the same thing that we use on our draft horse harnesses. Glad to see a few guys here have tried and like them, will let you guys know how they break in and wear.

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 30, 2013)

welcome and stuff, watch for trolls...:msp_tongue:


----------



## EricNY (Jul 31, 2013)

Spots said:


> Anyways, back to boots. Just ordered 2 sets of Red Dawg 12" lace to toe vibrams from Baileys. They are on sale in some sizes for $130, so figured they were worth a shot to try out. I plan to soak them down and wear them dry until they break in, then use neatsfoot oil on them, which is the same thing that we use on our draft horse harnesses. Glad to see a few guys here have tried and like them, will let you guys know how they break in and wear.
> 
> Tapatalk ate my spelling.



Spots, thanks for mentioning that sale, I logged on and found red dawg calks in my size on sale for about $160 and ordered a pair. Might as well try at that price point :beer:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spots (Jul 31, 2013)

EricNY said:


> Spots, thanks for mentioning that sale, I logged on and found red dawg calks in my size on sale for about $160 and ordered a pair. Might as well try at that price point :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2





No problem. Id been wanting to try a set, and for that price I couldn't pass them up. I bought the last set of 9.5 ee's and my dad bought the last 8.5 ee's in the 12 inch logger. I woukd love to give calk boots a shot, but I just dont work in the woods enough to justify the cost. I work on construction sites and around the farm 6 days a week, and only log a few times a month.

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## EricNY (Jul 31, 2013)

Spots said:


> No problem. Id been wanting to try a set, and for that price I couldn't pass them up. I bought the last set of 9.5 ee's and my dad bought the last 8.5 ee's in the 12 inch logger. I woukd love to give calk boots a shot, but I just dont work in the woods enough to justify the cost. I work on construction sites and around the farm 6 days a week, and only log a few times a month.
> 
> Tapatalk ate my spelling.



This will be the first I've used calks, always had lug soles before. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2013)

EricNY said:


> This will be the first I've used calks, always had lug soles before. Looking forward to it.



One thing to remember...if your left leg is itching, don't scratch it with your right foot. And vice-versa. 

And, while I'm nagging...get yourself a calk wrench and keep those spikes snugged up tight.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2013)

and learn to pick your feet up if your a foot dragger. otherwise , well you get the idea.:msp_wink:


----------



## roberte (Jul 31, 2013)

paccity said:


> and learn to pick your feet up if your a foot dragger. otherwise , well you get the idea.:msp_wink:



High stepping, good for the leg muscles


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2013)

just ordered a pair of 12ee's . at that price i'll give them a shot. pretty hard on boots so we will see how they hold up.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2013)

...and remember that there will be approximately two whole days, if you're lucky, when the length of the spikes is "just right". Before and after that they're either too long and build up trash or they're too stubby and don't grab anymore. Two days. Well, maybe three if you're careful.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2013)

paccity said:


> just ordered a pair of 12ee's . at that price i'll give them a shot. pretty hard on boots so we will see how they hold up.



The ones I had were pretty good...especially for the price. The quality of the leather and the stitching impressed me.
I think that if a guy kept them snugged up tight to his foot to where they didn't slop around they'd probably last. 


They drank up a lot of Obenauf's grease when they were new.

12 ee's? Slowp could get both feet in one boot.


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2013)

see how they do, my fat arz is hard on boots. i keep mine tight as poss. leather laces help.


----------



## EricNY (Jul 31, 2013)

Gologit said:


> One thing to remember...if your left leg is itching, don't scratch it with your right foot. And vice-versa.
> 
> And, while I'm nagging...get yourself a calk wrench and keep those spikes snugged up tight.



Thanks for the advice! I think I would only have to make that leg scratching mistake once to learn my lesson 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roberte (Jul 31, 2013)

EricNY said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I would only have to make that leg scratching mistake once to learn my lesson
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2



Depends on what needs scratching.
Get used to a little air conditioning on your inner calfs :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Spots (Jul 31, 2013)

If they stay on sale for a couple weeks Ill grab a set of the caulk boots at that price, even for the 10 or less days a month I spend logging. Ill try them as geberal woods boots also.

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2013)

paccity said:


> see how they do, my fat arz is hard on boots. i keep mine tight as poss. leather laces help.



Amen on the leather laces. I don't know what they make the new poly laces out of but they'll sure eat through the eyelets fast.

Long leather laces are getting harder and harder to find but they're worth the trouble.


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2013)

Pavement is no longer your friend. Be careful whilst clamboring on and off machinery. Calks can be dangerous!:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 31, 2013)

You may want to look into stagging yer pants off just a wee bit, get a calk stuck in one and you end up tripping on your own feet... besides the calks will just tear em up about 3" above the ankle anyway...


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2013)

slowp said:


> Oh, I drove by the Yardbird today. It now has a white body and then its normal head.



Yes it does! My friends are done with the (re) construction, and are waiting on the original designer to finish an update on the original blueprints to guide their paint job! This iteration should be good for bout 50 years, and is excruciatingly well-documented, unlike the original. "Best Roadside Attraction" is not a title to take lightly. Here's where they're at currently:


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2013)

Dey sound like dey are yoopers, you knoooowwww.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2013)

"Hello Dere!" has been part of the Yard Birds mythos since almost the beginning, as I understand it.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Aug 14, 2013)

If need saw boots you need better training.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> If need saw boots you need better training.



Oh?


----------



## Spots (Aug 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> If need saw boots you need better training.



Do tell? Is that along the same thought line as if a cop needs a bullet proof vest then he needs better training? Or if a motorcyclist wears a helemt, he needs better training? I myself don't choose to wear chainsaw boots, I wear 12" logging boots because they are comfy and I like them. But I'll sure as hell not laugh or scold anyone for wearing safety gear. Accidents happen fast, and when your talking about using a chainsaw, they happen faster, and can leave some pretty nasty wounds. I'll stop feeding the troll now, since thats the only kind of person I can imagine would make that statement. 

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Aug 14, 2013)

My point being it if your hitting boots with a running chain you need more training. I have no issue with ppe,just that sometimes to much breeds a superman attitude. We have guys at work that use clearing saws that are scary,no amount of PPE is going to save them from their own actions. Never say never as far foot wear,no boot is fully cut proof.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 14, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> My point being it if your hitting boots with a running chain you need more training.



I agree with this in general, but I have several caveats. 

1) Some employers require chainsaw protection on footwear. Users don't get to argue with the boss.
2) Some users like the extra protection. No way would I deny them that safety net.
3) Sometimes #### happens. An extra bit of "what-if" is harmless at worst and at best could prevent a serious injury.


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2013)

well been breaking in these red dawg lace to toe's from bailey's after a couple days of working in some saddle soap and using them for a week they broke in nicely . not a bad boot for 130.00. . now to see how they hold up. i say wear what you want. and use your head. heck even cedarkurf gets a way with sandels.:msp_tongue:


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2013)

paccity said:


> well been breaking in these red dawg lace to toe's from bailey's after a couple days of working in some saddle soap and using them for a week they broke in nicely . not a bad boot for 130.00. . now to see how they hold up. i say wear what you want. and use your head. heck even cedarkurf gets a way with sandels.:msp_tongue:



Another way to help break them in (besides stepping in water and wearing till dry, my favorite) is to spray the boots with rubbing alcohol several times during the day. Many saddles are broken in this way.


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2013)

thinking i'll order another pair of these and a set of caulk's. before they go off sale.


----------



## Spots (Aug 14, 2013)

paccity said:


> well been breaking in these red dawg lace to toe's from bailey's after a couple days of working in some saddle soap and using them for a week they broke in nicely . not a bad boot for 130.00. . now to see how they hold up. i say wear what you want. and use your head. heck even cedarkurf gets a way with sandels.:msp_tongue:



Been wearing mine for a week now. Broke them in the way I used to break in motocross boots. Bathtub full of super hot water, soak them down and tie them on then flex and bend my feet. Wear to work and wear them dry. Then I snoseal them, though I found out I was out of snoseal and Im waiting for a new can to come in now.



Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 14, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Another way to help break them in (besides stepping in water and wearing till dry, my favorite) is to spray the boots with rubbing alcohol several times during the day. Many saddles are broken in this way.



This is how I broke in the current set of Nick's I'm wearing. Worked great, only took a couple of days, way less squishy than the alternative.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 14, 2013)

I lucked out with the Wescos, my brother broke them in for me.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 14, 2013)

lined or unlined ? which do you guys prefer ?


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2013)

unlined, my feet wear the lining out in spots then rub me raw in thoughs spots. like at the back of the heal.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2013)

paccity said:


> unlined, my feet wear the lining out in spots then rub me raw in thoughs spots. like at the back of the heal.



Ditto.


----------



## Spots (Aug 14, 2013)

Unlined. They have just always been more comfortable for me.

Tapatalk ate my spelling.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Aug 14, 2013)

Unlined raw leather breaths easier and stay cooler.


----------



## paccity (Aug 14, 2013)

soooo. where on earth are you from?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 14, 2013)

i have had the chippewas on for a week i was going to sell ,the unlined ones ,never had unlined before ,yes my heel was wearing through in my waterproof chippewas that were lined,but they are 2 years old ,the unlined new ones were rubbing on my legs pretty good first couple days ,getting better ,starting to soften some ,i hate breaking in new boots


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 14, 2013)

well Brian, both. it gets cold 10-20 in the winter and hot in the summer 90-100. so I keep 3 pairs but the unlined get wore out faster, I guess I wear them most.


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Aug 14, 2013)

The removable lined boot are better then non removable for maintenance reasons. Boots need washed out when worn daily to reduce salt build up and removing grit that works its way down into the boot.


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2013)

Try on boot before buying.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2013)

slowp said:


> Try on boot before buying.



With Bama socks?


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 14, 2013)

unlined, lined is just to hot, and generally don't last me as long.

Been seeing some with just a cloth backing on the leather, supposed to be whicking or some BS, but all it does is create more inulation and less breathing therefore more foot sweat and more toe jam...

I also wear wool socks with my calks and whites but thats mostly cause they are just a little to big, and regular socks I get arn't tall enough... poor planing I guess.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 14, 2013)

Unlined!! Until it gets cold.


----------



## jay_d (Aug 15, 2013)

had a pair of the arctic chippewas for about 4 years. they dont have the tall hell on the back and are lined..wear em year round. of course i stay in a cab more than on the ground. wear like tennis shoes. the liners wear out around your heel after about 2 years, and the bottoms go slick after about 4 years


----------



## paccity (Aug 15, 2013)

should have pulled the trigger on them extra pair of reddawgs ,there out of my size now.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 15, 2013)

Sum up boots with a pic

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/forestry-logging-forum/309564d1376585369-100_6922cop-jpg

View attachment 309564


----------



## madhatte (Aug 15, 2013)

Anybody hear any rumors about Nick's being on shaky business ground? we just ordered a couple pairs and they have to build them. Can't imagine why they wouldn't have standard sizes in stock unless they were building everything to order because business is slow.


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 31, 2013)

So I was fondling a pair of wesco's today...(ya know instead of actually working)

And noticed they have their own style of calks/nails more like the old pound in type but designed to work with replaceable boots... was wondering if anybody is using them and what kind of life ya getting out of em. the Champs and other variants just don't seem to last very long, but them wesco's looked like they may be hardened and just plain mean and sharp... plus they look to use a standard wrench instead of a chinsy spanner socket thing...

Also the wesco's where lighter then the whites, and vibergs... may have to get me a pair next time I need some...


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2013)

Wesco's are a scoosh lighter than a real strong boot like Vibergs. But you really pay for that in the long term. The last pair of new Wesco's I bought didn't make it 8 months of me bushelin on Prince of Wales. The arch broke down and that was that. And that was when I was a 190 pound bachelor. 
I'm into my 36 th month cuttin and climbing in my Viberg 105 T. . Now that we are getting some rain they are all day waterproof again. . It was really dry this spring and I got a tiny seep in 1 boot when I stepped in a crik. Like I say, they are allday comfortable and water pruf. 
I am starting to wear the leather some up in front of the shaft of the boots by the eyes and hooks. But. They are still going extremely strong. . If the time/ cost is factored in it comes out to around 18$ a month that these cost me and more than half of that is boot oil and replacement screwins . I have now spent more on replacement corks and oil than the boots originally cost.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 31, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> So I was fondling a pair of wesco's today...(ya know instead of actually working)
> 
> And noticed they have their own style of calks/nails more like the old pound in type but designed to work with replaceable boots... was wondering if anybody is using them and what kind of life ya getting out of em. the Champs and other variants just don't seem to last very long, but them wesco's looked like they may be hardened and just plain mean and sharp... plus they look to use a standard wrench instead of a chinsy spanner socket thing...
> 
> Also the wesco's where lighter then the whites, and vibergs... may have to get me a pair next time I need some...



The Wesco nails look good but I don't think they're really any better than anything else. It might be my imagination or the usual old guy rant about things not lasting like they used to but they don't seem to wear as well as they used to. They _are_ easy to change out.
I've always had good luck with Wesco boots but, unlike Tramp and some of you guys up in the wet country, mine stay dry most of the time. I think that helps them last longer.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Aug 31, 2013)

Gologit said:


> ...and remember that there will be approximately two whole days, if you're lucky, when the length of the spikes is "just right". Before and after that they're either too long and build up trash or they're too stubby and don't grab anymore. Two days. Well, maybe three if you're careful.



Been having good luck with the Phillips caulks and doing log quality I'm constantly on the roads. Changed calks once this summer. I could of gone another few weeks before another change. I rotate and then only replace the ones that are toast. No sense in letting em get to nubs cause they don't do me any good other than save money...



madhatte said:


> This is how I broke in the current set of Nick's I'm wearing. Worked great, only took a couple of days, way less squishy than the alternative.



How ya liking the nicks Nate? Thinkin bout getting a set with my tax return this spring.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been thinking of getting a set of corks to hunt and cut wood in. Are the Madsens house brand any good or should I go on up to a Hoffman or something like that? They will probably only be worn 20 times a year or less.


----------



## Cfaller (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a pair of Madsen's house brand and have held up good so far. My use of them is about what you would wear yours. The leather is fairly soft but break in easy. Just remember they are a $200 pair of boots and not a $400 plus.
One more thing, once you have a pair of corks you'll wonder how you ever walked in the woods before.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a pair of Hoffman boots already that I wear cutting now. I just don't know if it would be worth another $50 for the Hoffman over the Madsens/Whites.


----------



## Cfaller (Aug 31, 2013)

It may be worth the extra 50 dollars since you already know what size to get.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2013)

Cfaller said:


> It may be worth the extra 50 dollars since you already know what size to get.



Yeah the ones I got are a half size too small. I called and talked to them and measured my feet and they run a tiny bit smaller than they said so if any one is planning on a set of Hoffman the smoke chasers run a 1/2 size small.


----------



## SomeotherGuy (Sep 9, 2013)

dooby said:


> If any of you have problems breakin' in boots, try this- Fill the boots up to above the ankles w/ Lima beans. then fill the rest of the way w/ water. The oils in the bean helps to soften the leather. I do mine the nigh before- leave them in the tub over night(to soak). dump the stew out in the morn. and were em' till they are dry. I found that changin' socks a couple times during the day really helps w/ the sore feet. There was this stuff we used to get called "Loggers world" it was a dark liquid type stuff that you would brush on. New boots bowed to it. We got ours from a saw shop, don't know if you can still get it, haven't seen it around in 10 yrs. or so



Interesting stuff. Never heard of this method.
Another way the old timers swore by was butter.
Just take out the foot bed, fill the boot up to the ankle with butter, and leave it there for 24 hours.
If I remember correctly it had to be non-salted and made from non-homgenized milk.

I wear Chippewa boots. Really like em.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 11, 2013)

SomeotherGuy said:


> Interesting stuff. Never heard of this method.
> Another way the old timers swore by was butter.
> Just take out the foot bed, fill the boot up to the ankle with butter, and leave it there for 24 hours.
> If I remember correctly it had to be non-salted and made from non-homgenized milk.
> ...



I've got a son-in-law that wears a 14 1/2 EEE. The butter to fill his boots to the ankle would cost more than the boots. 

Andy


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 12, 2013)

i'm, not sticking nothing like butter or oil in my boots ,i did have a tight spot that wouldn't loosen up after a week by lh pinky toe ,looked at my toolbox saw some 3 in 1 oil soaked the area on the outside ,hour later softened right up ,did the other side shortly after just because it worked faster than soaking them with water on the outside ,stuff works on more than door hinges :msp_wink:


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey!!! The ticks must be getting a handle on the crap the hacker did. I got my first email notification I'm several days. 

Plain old Neetsfoot oil works good to soften the leather.


----------



## IcePick (Sep 21, 2013)

Bought an old worn pair of buffalo corks Gonna break them in this morning. Spent about 250 bucks less than what they cost new, hopefully I can get a year out of them.


----------



## IcePick (Sep 22, 2013)

Those boots are great, real comfortable. Now I need to treat the leather and get several replacement corks for the nubs. Time to search posts and gets some ideas on what to use for the leather.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 22, 2013)

Mink oil, Saddle soap, or Hubbard's boot oil. Sno-seal isn't what it used to be. The mink oil is my favorite, soaks in quick leaves it water proof, and lasts a long time. It has a disturbing color and consistency though...

Saddle soap is good for a quick rub down and to add a little shine. But it don't last long.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 22, 2013)

IcePick said:


> Those boots are great, real comfortable. Now I need to treat the leather and get several replacement corks for the nubs. Time to search posts and gets some ideas on what to use for the leather.



Obenauf's.


----------



## IcePick (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you sirs.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2013)

I have both the oil and paste obenaufs. It seems to work great and pretty much waterproof after a couple applications.


----------



## paccity (Sep 22, 2013)

i start off with saddlesoap then switch to strait neatsfoot . i'm going to order a pair of red dawg caulks . the reg loggers i got have a couple months on them and broke in fast and are holding up good, wear them every day ,was worried that the heel's would roll out but are holding up . for the price can't beat them so far.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2013)

That's good to hear. I started to get a pair of corks from them but chickened out. I may get a pair of Madsens house brand or Hoffman's this winter. I think they will work good for hunting and cutting when I won't be on/off tractors.


----------



## ernurse (Sep 22, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> That's good to hear. I started to get a pair of corks from them but chickened out. I may get a pair of Madsens house brand or Hoffman's this winter. I think they will work good for hunting and cutting when I won't be on/off tractors.



Wow i was thinking about ordering a pair from Madsens too but I was worried about buying boots that I didn't try on...My Chippewa super loggers are 10 years old now and I think I got my $200 out of them. I was thinking about caulks but didn't ever see or hear of anyone using them here in the east....I hate slipping on limbs under the snow. Have you ever tried them (Madsens brand) or anyone else want to chime in on them. My Chips are size 9 but seem large for 9's. Just wanted some feedback before I buy them.


----------



## Cfaller (Sep 22, 2013)

See post #260.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2013)

Madsens are Whites as far as I know. I have Chippewas now and I think they run pretty close to red wings. The Hoffman are a half size short to me after wearing red wings for so long.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 22, 2013)

I can't speak to what they have on the shelf today, but the last pair of Madsen's house-brand boots I bought were Hoffmans, and they held up very well.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 23, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I can't speak to what they have on the shelf today, but the last pair of Madsen's house-brand boots I bought were Hoffmans, and they held up very well.



If that's the case that would be good also. I would know what size to get for sure that way.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 23, 2013)

Give 'em a call! They'll tell you what's what.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 23, 2013)

do the corks plug up with mud ? i have never has a set ,just vibrams ,they seem to plug up pretty bad


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 23, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Give 'em a call! They'll tell you what's what.



Yeah it's about time to make an order with them again soon.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 23, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> do the corks plug up with mud ?



Not too badly. The soles are flat except for the calks themselves, so the mud falls free easily enough, and also the pokey bits poke through well enough even with mud that they grip when you need 'em to. They're not so grippy on rock, though, which may sound a bit smart-ass until you remember that there are plenty of places where exposed rock is out in the middle of an otherwise-timbered unit. Just try to keep your feet on wood or dirt and you'll be OK.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 23, 2013)

The rocks would be slippery and we do have quite a bit of rocks exposed in my area.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 23, 2013)

calks and rock or gravel with earplugs in sounds just like bones grinding together


----------



## bitzer (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought a pair of Madsen's house corks a little over a year ago. They were Whites and they were heavy as hell. They seemed built to last, but not for me. I'm pretty happy with my red dawgs.


----------



## slowp (Sep 24, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Not too badly. The soles are flat except for the calks themselves, so the mud falls free easily enough, and also the pokey bits poke through well enough even with mud that they grip when you need 'em to. They're not so grippy on rock, though, which may sound a bit smart-ass until you remember that there are plenty of places where exposed rock is out in the middle of an otherwise-timbered unit. Just try to keep your feet on wood or dirt and you'll be OK.



A hooktender and I almost took a bad fall--we each survived by dancing madly and fighting gravity, when we headed off the road and down into the brush. The road crew had dumped a few loads of asphalt at that place and it was covered up with a thin layer of duff and moss and hidden by salal. Hitting that was like being on ice. The road crew's ears were burning, I hope, even though they had to put it somewhere. Oh well, everybody needs to dance every once in a while. I just read where it cures the weather blahs. :msp_smile:


----------

